
How much is a Facebook app worth? Facebook Application Logbook goes on eBay for $2,550 - nickb
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160159594256
======
rms
This isn't a great data point because there were no users for this app.

